# Dual XEON Build - Temps



## Silverj2k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good morning,

I've nearly finished my workstation build, it fires up just fine!

Asus Z9PE-D8 WS
x2 Xeon E5 2670 (x2 8 Cores, x2 16 Threads)
64GB DDR3 Corsair Vegeance
Phantan Ethoo Pro
x2 2TB WD Red
*480GB Sandisk Boot drive (About to purchase). 
Seasonic 660W Platnium
Standard case fans with two additional 140MM top-rear mounted exhausts. 

CPU1 is idling at 51C and CPU2 is idling at 57C - CPU Coolers are Hyper 212 Evo's with one fan each.


Page 27 says I can mount a 120MM and 140MM radiator at the top. 
http://www.phanteks.com/assets/manuals/PH-ES614P_Western.pdf


Was thinking of using the H60(120MM) for CPU1 and the H90(140MM) for CPU2. 

Thoughts? On Amazon the total parts cost is £233 D: 


Kind regards,
Silverj2k7


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If they say it's compatible then it will fit. However, it may be very tight in the case.


----------



## TomPG (Nov 20, 2015)

*I'd love to see a custom loop in there. It'd cost a lot more than £200 though..*


----------



## Silverj2k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

TomPG said:


> *I'd love to see a custom loop in there. It'd cost a lot more than £200 though..*


I was as well, except I didn't want to risk it with this build.

Instead, I went with a H80i V2 and and matching H100i V2


----------

